# Kayak or fishing trip wanted



## Jacobpreston (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey I'm Jacob and I'm 14.and I love to fish . I go everyday. I was just asking if anyone wanted to help me out.. On getting me a kayak. I just really really been wanting one for the last couple years and can't seem to get money to get one. I WILL WORK for it and/or give 50-100 dollars ! And if not get me one just take me fishing anywhere anytime or let me borrow their kayak. I really love fishing and am never able to catch anything onshore where I live or go fishing at all. Please if anyone wants to help me out . Let me know! Thanks


----------



## Jacobpreston (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Jacob, 

Nothing personal, but there is an age old (not so secret) formula that most members of this forum adhere to. Not sure what your circumstances are but my exposure to this formula started at 10 years of age.

Work=earnings (+saving)=accrual of capital= purchasing power= ownership of things (example: boat)

Feel free to utilize this formula whenever you desire something tangible.


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Here is a solution that worked well for me when I was your age. Try mowing some
Neighborhood lawns. You can charge between 25 and 50 a lawn depending on size and it won't take you more than 1-2 hours per lawn. Just go knock on doors and put flyers in mailboxes. I did this and bought a Jon boat when I was 12. You could save up enough for a decent used kayak in no time. Sometimes I wonder why I ever stopped doing that.


----------



## Jacobpreston (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Many of us have offered advice on jacobs many threads, requesting a kayak, yakin it up...havent seen any evidence of him taking any to heart yet. Hopefully he does soon.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

my gosh...kid wants to go fish...someone just take him once...might mean something to the kid and in turn when he gets older he might take a kid....then that kid might take a kid...and on and on and on!!! I have taken people that did not have a boat here in TN. If I lived near by I would take him out. come on guys man up! 

I have even brought several kids down there just to fish on the pier with me! way I look at it, I will be an old man soon and will need someone to take me to fish. I hope all those boys will be there to take me!


----------

